# Networking >  Prompt the username and password

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor ravikrishna*

I shared one folder on the server, if i open it on the client side it will directly opening, it is not asking for username and password of the server. How can i set the conditon for prompting the username and password.

----------


## solidsnake

You've not mentioned that ur running AD's or not. Any how for prompting the UserName and Password you have to check the security as well as sharing permission on the shared folder on server. Right click on shard folder (on server) goto 'sharing and security' Under the secuity tab check who all are allowed. If the client got the same credental as in this list then username and password will not be prompted.

----------

